# JT McNamara in induced coma following fall at Cheltenham



## d_morrow (14 March 2013)

Thoughts go to his family - lets hope he makes a full recovery. 

http://www.irishtimes.com/sport/rac...-induced-coma-after-cheltenham-fall-1.1326077


----------



## amage (14 March 2013)

Scans have shown a serious neck injury. They are awaiting further scans and tests to know the full extent


----------



## Tiffany (14 March 2013)

Fingers crossed he makes a complete recovery


----------



## PorkChop (14 March 2013)

thoughts are with all those concerned, hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## dingle12 (14 March 2013)

Thoughts are with everyone, it is however very common to put people in comas after such a trauma.


----------



## olop (14 March 2013)

Fingers and toes crossed for him


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 March 2013)

My thoughts are with him and his family I wish him all the best for a full and speedy recovery x


----------



## teapot (14 March 2013)

Apparently serious injury to C3 and C4 according to Clare Balding and will have further assessments in the morning.

Fingers crossed for him


----------



## Clodagh (15 March 2013)

Best wishes for him to make a speedy recovery.
Are C3 and C4 the ones you can break and get away with, in the top of your neck?


----------



## Luci07 (15 March 2013)

Fingers crossed for a speedy and complete recovery. Suspect from what I have read about him he will not be pleased to have missed the rest of Cheltenham. Also best wishes to his family and friends during this time


----------



## Miss L Toe (15 March 2013)

People forget just how dangerous the game is...... imagine standing on the bonnet of a car travelling at 40mph round a switchback track, ........ its pretty much the same thing, and there are lots of others doing the same thing. Nothing is predictable.
Best wishes to JT, family and loved ones.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (15 March 2013)

I will send a telepathic hug as I drive past Frenchay Hospital today.  Prayers, wishes, whatever for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Nicnac (15 March 2013)

Clodagh said:



			Are C3 and C4 the ones you can break and get away with, in the top of your neck?
		
Click to expand...

The bones can break (cif Tim Stockdale), however it is potential damage to the spinal cord that runs through the vertebrae that is the concern.  

Tim was lucky - let's hope JT is as well.

Scans this morning should show what the situation is - fingers crossed it's good news for him.


----------



## Louise12 (15 March 2013)

Latest from Irish point to point site:
'John Thomas McNamara was moved to Theatre on Friday morning to operate on the serious neck injury he received in a fall at Cheltenham on Thursday. His wife Caroline is with him and it is not expected that any further reports will be available on Friday'


----------



## dunthing (15 March 2013)

Let's hope that he and Davy Russell get well soon. Lots of healing vibes to both of them.


----------



## angelish (15 March 2013)

best wishes to him and his family really hope he makes a good recovery


----------



## kezz86 (15 March 2013)

Best wishes to JT and his family.

Praying for a fast and full recover for him.


----------



## gadetra (15 March 2013)

God help him. Everything crosses for him


----------



## Shazbat (15 March 2013)

Don't anybody ever say that these jockeys are a hard-hearted lot. 
I've never seen such emotion from them,trainers,owners. Even the Channel 4 team looked like they were struggling to keep it together. A very hard day for all of them.
Fingers crossed for JT and a huge hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Alec Swan (15 March 2013)

Shazbat said:



			Don't anybody ever say that these jockeys are a hard-hearted lot. 
I've never seen such emotion from them,trainers,owners. Even the Channel 4 team looked like they were struggling to keep it together. A very hard day for all of them.
Fingers crossed for JT and a huge hope for a speedy recovery.
		
Click to expand...

This.  Exactly.  Even the hard nosed MacManus and McCoy were as human as one could wish for.  CB had no reply to the owner's visible distress.

They have risen,  *all of them*,  in my esteem.  It's just to easy for us to all consider that their only interest is fiscal.  It isn't.

Alec.


----------



## Fools Motto (15 March 2013)

I too, will send my best wishes to JT for a full speedy recovery.  

These jump jockeys may be as hard as steel many times, but they are also very human and are a large team and hate it when they are a 'man down'. Those injured are never far from their thoughts. I truly admired APs 'win dedication' to JT.


----------



## armchair_rider (15 March 2013)

Agree absolutely. The strength of community feeling amongst them all is incredible. Adding my best wishes for JT to everyone else's


----------



## Queenbee (15 March 2013)

Clodagh said:



			Best wishes for him to make a speedy recovery.
Are C3 and C4 the ones you can break and get away with, in the top of your neck?
		
Click to expand...

Not so much, they are pretty serious, just sat here with mum who used to work with the jockeys and their injuries, she was the orthopedic lead matron at cheltenham hospital, so has seen her fair share of riding injuries (makes it great to ride horses as her daughter -  especially nutty ones)

Anyway, she says its a bad injury.


----------



## Orthe's Daystars (15 March 2013)

Just wanted to add my best wishes to a brave man and his family.  thinking of you all xx


----------



## millhouse (15 March 2013)

Praying for you JT, and your Family - keep fighting!


----------



## happyhunter123 (15 March 2013)

Praying for a speedy recovery


----------



## amage (15 March 2013)

Racing Post has just stated a quote from Dr. McGoldrick stating that the surgery was successful. Please god let this be the start of good news and recovery. ETA he is still in the induced coma at this time #pray4jt


----------



## meandmyself (15 March 2013)

Scary stuff. Sending healing vibes.


----------



## Clodagh (15 March 2013)

Queenbee said:



			Not so much, they are pretty serious, just sat here with mum who used to work with the jockeys and their injuries, she was the orthopedic lead matron at cheltenham hospital, so has seen her fair share of riding injuries (makes it great to ride horses as her daughter -  especially nutty ones)

Anyway, she says its a bad injury.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for that.


----------



## Alec Swan (15 March 2013)

amage said:



			Racing Post has just stated a quote from Dr. McGoldrick stating that the surgery was successful. Please god let this be the start of good news and recovery. ETA he is still in the induced coma at this time #pray4jt
		
Click to expand...

Prayer,  whether we are believers,  or not,  can it hurt?

a.


----------



## HBM1 (15 March 2013)

I really hope he is ok.  Such a hardy group jockeys are.  This may be of interest regarding spinal injuries, from the Chris Reeve foundation

http://www.christopherreeve.org/site/c.mtKZKgMWKwG/b.4514603/k.77E9/Spinal_Cord_Injury_Types.htm

the very fortunate thing for JT is that he would have been surrounded by specialists at the very beginning.


----------



## oldvic (15 March 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			This.  Exactly.  Even the hard nosed MacManus and McCoy were as human as one could wish for.  
Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I think you are being harsh to call them hard nosed. While they are not soft, they both have a huge amount of compassion. Both are a lot more caring than most in this world and being driven, shrewd and successful doesn't mean that they lack feel and sensitivity. I think this showed today.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (15 March 2013)

I stopped thinking of McCoy as hard nosed the day I watched him have to walk away from the fatally injured young horse  Valirimix with tears in his eyes and anguish written all over his face.


----------



## Moomin1 (16 March 2013)

Shazbat said:



			Don't anybody ever say that these jockeys are a hard-hearted lot. 
I've never seen such emotion from them,trainers,owners. Even the Channel 4 team looked like they were struggling to keep it together. A very hard day for all of them.
Fingers crossed for JT and a huge hope for a speedy recovery.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think anybody could accuse jockeys/trainers/owners etc of being hard nosed at all when it comes to a jockey who is seriously injured.


----------



## Dizzydancer (16 March 2013)

Fingers crossed it is just bone damage. 
Sadly if nerve damage is done it will be a serious problem. 
i am a physio and spent some time at oswestry The saying for how to remember what each vertebrae nerve supplies is c3,4,5 keep the diaphragm alive. So if a spinal cord is severed that high up then it will be a major paralysis shoulders down- ie only able to move neck and talk- would likely require a trachyostomy as unable to stimulate cough etc so need a way to prevent chest infections. However you can partially sever or even just damage some nerves which can lead to either loss of sensation or muscle power in different nerve root areas and i treated a rugby player with a c3 partial who could stand but only supported as he couldn't feel his legs but had power in them most bizarre for the patient, however he had very limited use of his hands. 
Or fingers crossed that this is jt he could have just broken the bones with no spinal cord damage. 
Praying for a good outcome.


----------



## Dobiegirl (16 March 2013)

No update this morning so its a very much wait and see situation, hoping and praying he makes a full recovery.

It was heart warming to hear how JP had put his private helicopter at the familys disposal to get them over from Ireland to Frenchay.


----------



## Alec Swan (16 March 2013)

Dizzydancer,  what an interesting post.  More prayers needed,  perhaps.

Dobiegirl,  I agree,  heart warming and welcoming,  I'm certain.

Alec.


----------



## armchair_rider (16 March 2013)

C4 have just said still in induced coma and in serious condition and that there will be no further press release til Tuesday. So sounds like he's stable which is a start I suppose


----------



## Queenbee (16 March 2013)

Dizzydancer said:



			Fingers crossed it is just bone damage. 
Sadly if nerve damage is done it will be a serious problem. 
i am a physio and spent some time at oswestry The saying for how to remember what each vertebrae nerve supplies is c3,4,5 keep the diaphragm alive. So if a spinal cord is severed that high up then it will be a major paralysis shoulders down- ie only able to move neck and talk- would likely require a trachyostomy as unable to stimulate cough etc so need a way to prevent chest infections. However you can partially sever or even just damage some nerves which can lead to either loss of sensation or muscle power in different nerve root areas and i treated a rugby player with a c3 partial who could stand but only supported as he couldn't feel his legs but had power in them most bizarre for the patient, however he had very limited use of his hands. 
Or fingers crossed that this is jt he could have just broken the bones with no spinal cord damage. 
Praying for a good outcome.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, mum was saying similar... But I didn't want to say how scary it sounded. Absolutely everything crossed


----------



## katherinef (16 March 2013)

This brought me to thinking of JP McNamara - how are they related, assuming they are.  JP had to retire following spinal injury.


----------



## Dizzydancer (16 March 2013)

I have no idea how they are related but Jp was very lucky. Sadly Jt sounds like his maybe more serious- just read on daily mail that he had to be revived at the race course.


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (17 March 2013)

Such an horrendous time for all JT's family/friends/colleagues. It must have been so very difficult for the guys to go out and ride, celebrating winners etc knowing how ill JT was/is. 

I just hope he can make a full recovery, but it's hard to be positive given the severity of his injuries.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (19 March 2013)

I understand that today might be the day they give the first post op update on JTs condition, and am waiting with everything crossed that the news is better than we fear. If hopes and prayers count for anything, it really should.


----------



## JanetGeorge (19 March 2013)

There was an 'update' last night:
 "JT McNamara remains stable in an induced coma in Frenchay Hospital, Bristol," 

"Further scans are planned and another statement will be issued as soon as there is more news." 

He had surgery last Friday - broke C3 and C4 in the fall apparently - so keep everything crossed!


----------



## Louise12 (19 March 2013)

Dizzydancer said:



			I have no idea how they are related but Jp was very lucky. Sadly Jt sounds like his maybe more serious- just read on daily mail that he had to be revived at the race course.
		
Click to expand...

John Thomas is not related to JP McNamara


----------



## Kimage (19 March 2013)

Clodagh said:



			Best wishes for him to make a speedy recovery.
Are C3 and C4 the ones you can break and get away with, in the top of your neck?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I broke my C3 and C4 falling down the stairs 2 and a half years ago. Unbelievably painful  hope JT recovers quickly and well xx


----------



## Dizzydancer (19 March 2013)

Kimage that's lucky but actually its not true. 
You can get away with breaking any vertebrae but it depends on whether cord damage occurs.


----------



## Leaf (20 March 2013)

A well written article, and sadly not good news.

https://gg.com/blogs/gg-com/jt-mcnamara


----------



## JanetGeorge (20 March 2013)

jockmaster said:



			A well written article, and sadly not good news.

https://gg.com/blogs/gg-com/jt-mcnamara

Click to expand...

Yep - it's a nice article - but it's NOT 'news' (good or bad!)  There is no doubt JT McNamara's injuries are serious - but at this stage even the doctors treating him won't be sure of the prognosis.  Remember back to Nick Skelton's bad fall in 2000 - near fatal - and he was warned by neurosurgeons he could never ride again??  12 years later he's in our Gold Medal team!

Let's just hope JP follows in Nick's footsteps!


----------



## Leaf (20 March 2013)

it was "news" to me that his skull cap was smashed, And not good news. I'm not speculating on his condition or future. I am the wife of a jump jockey and have learnt not to think "what if"


----------



## amage (20 March 2013)

JanetGeorge said:



			Let's just hope JP follows in Nick's footsteps!
		
Click to expand...

JT! Yes the article was not new news. We'll just have to keep hoping and praying. I think this is one of the most eloquent and beautifully written articles and really sums up the feelings of everyone 

http://www.independent.ie/sport/hor...&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=[451995404891938]&action_type_map=[%22og.recommends%22]&action_ref_map=[]

#prayforJT


----------



## claracanter (20 March 2013)

amage said:



			JT! Yes the article was not new news. We'll just have to keep hoping and praying. I think this is one of the most eloquent and beautifully written articles and really sums up the feelings of everyone 

http://www.independent.ie/sport/hor...&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=[451995404891938]&action_type_map=[%22og.recommends%22]&action_ref_map=[]

#prayforJT
		
Click to expand...

What a beautifully written article

Best wishes to JT


----------



## Alec Swan (20 March 2013)

JanetGeorge said:



			Yep - it's a nice article - but it's NOT 'news' (good or bad!)  There is no doubt JT McNamara's injuries are serious - but at this stage even the doctors treating him won't be sure of the prognosis.  Remember back to Nick Skelton's bad fall in 2000 - near fatal - and he was warned by neurosurgeons he could never ride again??  12 years later he's in our Gold Medal team!

Let's just hope JP follows in Nick's footsteps!
		
Click to expand...

Another excellent post.  

Speculation will help no one.  We need to be patient.  We need to sit and wait.  It's difficult,  but that's the way that it is.

Godspeed JT,  you will mend yourself.

Alec.


----------



## Leaf (20 March 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			Another excellent post.  

Speculation will help no one.  We need to be patient.  We need to sit and wait.  It's difficult,  but that's the way that it is.

Godspeed JT,  you will mend yourself.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Please read my posts, and you will see that I was not speculating x


----------



## Dizzydancer (20 March 2013)

I too didn't realise it was a head injury from following horse which has been big impact. 
I hope that while JT is having a sleep his body is doing all it can to repair as it should be.


----------



## gadetra (21 March 2013)

Jesus I hope to God he's ok. And he can walk again.
have there been anymore updates since? Does anyone know how the op went? 
What kind of damage was gone?
God help him and his family.


----------



## Fintan (21 March 2013)

Yes we all hope that he will recover and others as well. 

Can somebody here answer me a question?

What is the back up for Jockey`s in cases like this? I mean most of them there not millionares and neither is the family.

There is this thing like the injured jockeys found, but this seems to be not very effective.
If i follow this http://www.injuredjockeys.co.uk/

It is nice but if I divide the 17 millions trough 1000 injured jockeys, it is well only nice, but not a very serious help. 

These foundations, how efficient are they? Do they use more money for administration than for the real help?

What would be the best way to support the jockeys?


----------



## Nicnac (21 March 2013)

If somebody cannot work and requires care with a high level spinal cord and/or an acquired brain injury following an accident whether a jockey or not, they will be assessed for support to assist their activities of daily living and will be eligible for housing support and benefits.  This is not means tested.

The Government therefore picks up the bill.  

The IJF is an excellent organisation that gives a huge amount of support to injured jockeys and their families to ensure they get all the help they require and an entitled to, whether administrative, support or financial.  They are not there to financially fund all injured jockeys, but to support them as much as they can along with the medical profession to regain as much independence as possible.  They also organise and fund holidays and other events.

Wishing JTM all the best for recovery as we, the public, are not aware of extent of damage so hope it's minimal.


----------



## Replay (21 March 2013)

This from Cornelius Lysaght: Jockey JT McNamara still in 'stable' condition; doctors say 'sedation reduced'. Added: 'vertebral damage is serious, no brain injury.'


----------



## Dobiegirl (21 March 2013)

http://www.racingpost.com/news/live.sd?event_id=1045904


----------



## Dizzydancer (21 March 2013)

Well that's some positive news. Fingers crossed its only broken vertebrae and that good news keeps coming for him. 
also good news they are waking him up.


----------



## gadetra (21 March 2013)

Great that they are bringing him around. Hope the broken vertebrae are just orthapeadic and no nerve damage.


----------



## B_2_B (22 March 2013)

http://www.independent.ie/irish-news/cheltenham-jockey-comes-out-of-coma-29146893.html

JT is out of his coma and is doing really well, very positive news


----------



## Dizzydancer (22 March 2013)

That is good news- breathing independently is a great start.


----------



## Alec Swan (23 March 2013)

According to CH4,  and this afternoon,  JT remains in an induced coma. 

Alec.


----------



## MumtoHoward (23 March 2013)

Good to hear positive noises, still in quite a bad way though unfortunately 

Get well soon


----------



## Dizzydancer (23 March 2013)

Alec- it is quite a common occurrence for patients to fail to extubate or if he isn't to be extubated maybe he became distressed by the tube or his injuries depending on what they are and thus needed re sedating.
Hopefully he is awake now.
MumtoHoward- do you know more about his injuries then?


----------



## gadetra (24 March 2013)

Good news thank God. Hopefully a sign of progress from now on.
Is his breathing independently a good sign re: spinal damage? If he has control of his diaphram?


----------



## Dizzydancer (24 March 2013)

Yes gadetra if he is breathing independently it is unlikely he would have a completely severed cord at c3-4 although every case is different.


----------



## Fools Motto (25 March 2013)

HH latest news says he is fully alert but does need full ventilation to breathe, which, I don't think is good news re his spine. However, if anyone is going to get through this, then jockeys will.. tough bunch they are.

Still wishing him all the very best.


----------



## mynutmeg (25 March 2013)

Clodagh said:



			Best wishes for him to make a speedy recovery.
Are C3 and C4 the ones you can break and get away with, in the top of your neck?
		
Click to expand...

You can break any bone within the spine and not suffer any spinal cord damage however if you damage the spinal cord which is the nerves running through the bones then the higher the damage the worse the outcome because the higher you go the more things you can't control such as arms, breathing etc.

My thoughts go out to him and his family


----------

